# tower cranes



## fraggles

hello everyone on a recent trip to germany from australia me and my wife love it and been trying to look in to moving there ,is there anyone who works in construction in germany on this site? wanted to see what licence you need to work as a tower crane operator in germany ?? i have both a australian tower crane ticket and a uk tower crane ticket but looked on internet and can not find no info ,can someone please give me any advice . your fraggles /lee


----------



## James3214

Hi Lee,
Glad you enjoyed Germany and want to come back here to work. Although, the rewarding days of 'Auf Wiedersehen Pet' are over, I think Germany is gradually recovering from the recession and I hope you can find something.

Personally, I know next to nothing about crane drivers and jobs available. I only just found that it is 'Kranführer' in German. Obviously, it would help if you knew German but for a start you could do a quick google for 'kranführer'.

One site I came across was
••• Alle Stellenangebote für Kranfahrer (Gigajob Deutschland)

Seem to have a lot of jobs, mainly in Switzerland (which is coming out of the recession a lot better than Germany) and some without the required certification which I am sure you must need in Germany.
If I find anything else out I'll let you know.

Good Luck.


----------



## Hessi

Hi Fraggles,

glad to read that you liked your visit to Germany.
I agree with James, 'Kranführer' is the German word for your job.
Try to look for jobs on

> Stellenangebote suchen, passende Jobs finden und Lebenslauf anlegen | Monster.de

> JOBBRSE der Bundesagentur fr Arbeit - Deutschlands grtes Online-Jobportal
(which is the gonverment job acency)

> Jobmonitor.de - Arbeit suchen Resources and Information.This website is for sale!

> [JobRobot] Jobsuchmaschine - 238.614 Jobs im Direktzugriff


those are the ones I could think of right away, but as James suggested, asking google is probably as worhwhile.

All the best
Cheers


----------



## litelfun

Hi Lee ,
ok small firms wont ask you for a crane license wheir your not siting up top I used to hire kranes with 28m boom and none was required but on really big jobs you will need one then its called a Kranscheine and your job would be classed as a kran fahrer most of the jobs I have been on with 50m kranes the guy has to du everry thing when he is not bussy driving the krane he is brushing the floors up or shutering they all have remote now its only on jobs with 20 guys working your siting up top and the money is crap 15,00 euros per haur after taxes 1500 a month
so I think your a lot beter off where you are mate jf you du decide you wont work just googlel Kranfahrer gesuched !


----------

